# Pato vicinissimo al Liverpool



## wildfrank (11 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo la Gazzetta, il Daily Star avrebbe dato per chiuso l'affare Corinthias-Liverpool, sulla base di 15 milioni di euro.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Gennaio 2016)

Certi amori....intanto si riavvicinano


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ribadisco, curiosissimo di rivederlo in Europa nel calcio che conta. In questi anni brasiliani non ha certo stupito, anzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2016)

In questi anni in Brasile ha fatto più panchina che campo .
Detto questo io lo riprenderei


----------



## koti (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il Liverpool nel buttare via i soldi è la squadra numero uno al mondo, supera pure noi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Buon per lui


----------



## kolao95 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Paperino. Gli auguro tutta la fortuna di questo mondo, sei il mio più grande rimpianto..


----------



## S T B (11 Gennaio 2016)

Gli auguro ogni bene. Indimenticabile la sua doppietta nel derby di ritorno dell'ultimo scudetto.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In questi anni in Brasile ha fatto più panchina che campo .
> Detto questo io lo riprenderei




Non ti è bastato eh?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Non ti è bastato eh?




Certi amori fanno giri immensi .....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anche se odio il Liverpool non posso che augurare grande fortuna a Pato.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Gennaio 2016)

Anch'io l'ho amato per i suoi scatti brucianti ( rete a Barcellona da sogno ), ma con i suoi infortuni ha esasperato un pò tutti; mi meraviglio che abbia ancora mercato, ma il Liverpool si merita senz'altro un altro bidone. Spero solo che non faccia lo stesso percorso del Balo.....


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Dai Ale ti auguro il meglio...!!!!


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2016)

L'anno prossimo Pato Balotelli al Liverpool.

Ma il Liverpool avrà qualche parente di Galliani a fare il mercato?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2016)

Noi abbiamo rovinato Pato, inutile negarlo. Era un predestinato, poteva diventare uno dei primi al mondo. Mi ricordo ancora le prime partite al milan, semplicemente incontenibile e mostruoso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il più grande spreco di talento dopo Van basten a mio avviso nella nostra storia


----------



## Sheva my Hero (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il liverpool è veramente il Milan inglese, solo più ricco, come li buttano loro i soldi non li butta nessuno.


----------



## Hammer (11 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo Pato Balotelli al Liverpool.
> 
> Ma il Liverpool avrà qualche parente di Galliani a fare il mercato?



Fanno campagne acquisti peggiori delle nostre, il che è dire tutto


----------



## kolao95 (12 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo rovinato Pato, inutile negarlo. Era un predestinato, poteva diventare uno dei primi al mondo. Mi ricordo ancora le prime partite al milan, semplicemente incontenibile e mostruoso.



Oggi starebbe tranquillamente con Neymar dietro a CR7 e Messi.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Gennaio 2016)

*Aggiornamento: in conferenza stampa mister Klopp ha dichiarato:

"Vi do un consiglio: non seguite più la pista che porta a Pato"*

Rinsavimento provvidenziale...? Ma non è che se vendiamo Bacca....stando alle cifre dichiarate dalle due parti si prospetterebbe una plusvalenza di 25 milioni... vuoi vedere??????


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: in conferenza stampa mister Klopp ha dichiarato:
> 
> "Vi do un consiglio: non seguite più la pista che porta a Pato"*
> 
> Rinsavimento provvidenziale...? Ma non è che se vendiamo Bacca....stando alle cifre dichiarate dalle due parti si prospetterebbe una plusvalenza di 25 milioni... vuoi vedere??????



Per me non l'ha mai trattato. La verità è che i suoi procuratori lo stanno provando a piazzare a cani e porci e far uscire certi interessamenti sui media non fa che ravvivare l'interesse per il proprio assistito.


----------



## Marilson (12 Gennaio 2016)

devo vedere se i bookies qui in inghilterra quoteranno l'immancabile strappo al flessore della gamba destra. Ovviamente su quanti giorni ci mettera', non l'infortunio in se' (quello e' certo)


----------

